# Pics of my new snake.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So here are a few pics I snapped this evening. He's quite quick and loves to go on the move so it was hard to snap clear ones. Hopefully I'll get better ones later.

View attachment 117859


View attachment 117860


View attachment 117861​
And this is a photoshopped version of the last one.

View attachment 117862​


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Looks good going to be a monster


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

is that a african rock python?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Looks like carpet python to me!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> is that a african rock python?


Definitely not!









It's my new irian jaya carpet python.







Stays much smaller than a rock python and has a much better personality.

I'll never get a monster like a rock or any of its equivalents (anaconda, burmese, etc)...


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Really cooll python. Just wondering how big will it be full grown? And where did you get the python from? Good luck


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude......... that african rock python is gonna turn into a monster!......haha jk- i love the look of those carpet pythons, would like to get one sometime... nice snake


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks great hope u got room for him when he gets big


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

NeXuS said:


> looks great hope u got room for him when he gets big


It's a carpet python that I'm almost positive is a male. He'll be about 4.5 feet long. An entire room would be a bit excessive don't you think.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That's a nice little carpet python you have


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> That's a nice little carpet python you have


Hopefully one day he'll be nice and big!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

very nice pics....good looking snake!!


----------

